# Umfrage: Wer zeigt in 2023 den ersten Upskirt im Sat 1-FFS?



## Manu16 (31 Dez. 2022)

Hallo, bitte mal eure Tipps abgeben - Wer zeigt in 2023 den ersten Upskirt im Sat 1-FFS?
Die heißen 3 Favoritinnen sind:
-Alina Merkau
- Marlene Lufen
- Romina Langenhan

Bin gespannt auch eure Tipps und wer tatsächlich die Erstes sein wird.
Ich hoffe auf Romina Langenhan, tippe aber dass Alina Merkau die Siegerin sein wird. 

Als Upskirt zählt tatsächlich nur wenn die Slipfarbe zu erkennen ist oder es bei schwarzen Slip eindeutig ist dass dieser zu erkennen wäre, wenn er nicht schwarz wäre. Oder wenn die Naht der Strumpfhose zu erkennen ist. Was auch zählt, wenn die Qualität des Bildes oder Bildausschnitts nicht gut ist, aber es sicher anzunehmen ist, dass der Upskirt bei einem hochauflösenden Bild aus gleicher Position zu erkennen wäre.

Alles andere - wenn man z.B. nur zwischen die Oberschenkel sieht - zählt nicht, sonst kann man ja alles als Upskirt zählen wenn jemand einen kurzen Rock trägt und die Kamera die Beine zeigt.


----------



## Nastyghost (31 Dez. 2022)

Niemand, 2023 wird es wohl nur noch Hosen und lange Röcke zu sehen geben....


----------



## Sparfuchs (31 Dez. 2022)

Ich hoffe auf Alina, tippe aber eher auf Marlene. Ich lehne mich mal weit aus dem Fenster und sage auch die slipfarbe weiss an. is wie beim Billiard das Loch ansagen


----------



## bodywatch (31 Dez. 2022)

Nun ja, Alina ist jetzt erst einmal für 2 Wochen in Südafrika und dann noch mal "für ein paar Tage irgendwo" ... Marlene ist in Mallorca .. ich tippe auf die Aussenseiterin Karen, passend zu den Halterlosen .. geht aber nicht zum Tippen .. persona non grata?


----------



## Handschmeichler (31 Dez. 2022)

Auch wenn mir Upskirts egal sind, tippe ich auf Romina. Sie ist noch ein bisschen unerfahren und macht vielleicht das eine oder andere Mal eine "falsche" Bewegung.  



bodywatch schrieb:


> ich tippe auf die Aussenseiterin Karen, passend zu den Halterlosen


Was? Wo?


----------



## zülli (Samstag um 09:01)

Mein Tipp ist Marlene. Obwohl es eigentlich egal wäre wer den ersten Upskirt macht Hauptsache ist es, daß macht einer von ihnen.


----------



## jens4975 (Samstag um 14:07)

Marlene „The Queen of Upskirt“ Lufen


----------



## Manu16 (Sonntag um 20:03)

Ab morgen ist wieder eine Woche Marlene, also vielleicht nutzt sie die Steilvorlage und macht 2023 den ersten Upskirt


----------



## Manu16 (Dienstag um 11:33)

Marlene schon zwei Tage jetzt mit langweiligem Outfit. Mal sehen wann das mal wieder was wird und ob wir 2023 überhaupt was zu sehen bekommen im FFS.


----------



## antonkirmeskerl2 (Gestern um 15:58)

Hoffe auf Ina


----------



## Matthias11 (Gestern um 16:43)

MaLu, die reife Lady. Wir erwarten es nicht und dann passiert es. Kirschrot.


----------



## bodywatch (Heute um 08:02)

Matthias11 schrieb:


> MaLu, die reife Lady. Wir erwarten es nicht und dann passiert es. Kirschrot.


??? 
Die blaue Mädchenstrumpfhose ?


----------

